# Who is going to stop carrying keys?



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Looking down at my keychain I see the following....


Car key
House key
Bathroom key (work)
File cabinent key (work)
So we know #1 is gone

#3 is not necessary for me -- I can just keep it on my desk

#4 is not necessary for me -- I don't keep anything valuable at work / have no security concerns at work. We have an open floor plan and finger print readers to get in so no actual work key.

Now we circle back to #2. Where am I going to keep 1 key? By itself, it will be easy to lose as it can fall out of my pocket undetected. I don't know how I feel about a smart key for the house even though that may be the answer. I recently spent a lot of money to change my front door and inside garage door lock to Medeco locks though, so I'm not inclined to spend more on locks now.

So what say you guys? What will you do when the car key in your life is no more?


----------



## SSonnentag (Mar 30, 2017)

Keys will be carried by the car instead of my me. I don't need a key to get into my work, house, RV, shed, etc. The only key I carry now is the car FOB. Good riddance to keys and FOBS.

I keep keys in my car for the mailbox and padlocks. Otherwise all my keys are backups for when my electronic locks fail for some reason.


----------



## BobLoblaw (Apr 4, 2017)

Just put a smart lock on the front door of the house, only reason for keys will be if I'm driving the truck...


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

Pretty much the only thing I carry with me outside of the car the the car key. So no more keys for me!
I use the garage as my entry point into my house and I've got an app that can open it remotely or a keypad hidden next to the door as well. The garage door has a battery backup so I don't even need to worry in a power outage. 

The only other key I use normally is the mailbox key, but it sits in the car cupholder now and I don't see that changing.


----------



## zkmusa (Mar 31, 2017)

About a year ago, I converted all of my locks to smart locks, so I've been carrying around only a key fob lately. With the Model 3, I look forward to not having a key fob at all! 

Next up, hopefully Apple Pay / Android Pay will continue to take off so I can eliminate my wallet. Maybe 5 years down the road? Only thing that probably won't go electronic for a while is the driver's license.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I hate keys! Bulky things, annoying to carry around, and always afraid of losing them! The ever-growing car fobs are the worst. I can't wait to be rid of the largest one!

I use a combination lock for my house, so that's one I never need to carry. http://amzn.to/2vKn75q

Then I put each key on a pocket clip so I only take what I need when I need it. It stays securely clipped to the top of my pocket and stays suspended above my wallet so it's not creating bulk at the bottom. This is thanks to the P7 Suspension Clip http://amzn.to/2wiR7ZV

So if I go out for the evening, I have no keys to drunkenly lose. Yay!
I drove to work today, so I have two clips on me, boo:


----------



## TesLou (Aug 20, 2016)

No can do. I have an office door key, house key (my wife draws the line at allowing me to install smart locks), and key for my parents' home in case of emergencies.


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

I completely stopped carrying around keys once I got a Kevo for my front door. The only thing I've been carrying around for the past year is a key fob. When I found out my model 3 wouldn't require one, I was jumping for joy! No more keys for me!!! I put a backup house key in my wallet just in case, but I've never had to use it.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I hate how rental car companies decide to put two sets of keys and fobs on a single key ring for you to carry around.
Seriously, why do they do this???


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

@garsh thanks for reminding me about this, and making my blood boil again! Entire vacations have been ruined by all that crap in my pocket!


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

garsh said:


> I hate how rental car companies decide to put two sets of keys and fobs on a single key ring for you to carry around.
> Seriously, why do they do this???


I've been known to rip apart the key ring and leave one of the keys in the hotel on some of my trips. The rental car companies aren't thrilled about it, but really what are they gonna do?


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

TesLou said:


> No can do. I have an office door key, house key (my wife draws the line at allowing me to install smart locks), and key for my parents' home in case of emergencies.


I wouldn't dare encourage you to go against the wife's wishes, but if you get a smart lock like the Kevo, you can still use a key on it and can even rekey the lock to use your current key! Not sure what your wife's reservations about it are, but you could basically make it seem like nothing changed except it'll have a little light up ring around the outside of it. If the wife still wants to use her physical key, have at it. My wife LOVES our new lock. No more fumbling with keys, just touch the deadbolt with the phone in your pocket and done deal.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

ng0 said:


> I've been known to rip apart the key ring and leave one of the keys in the hotel on some of my trips. The rental car companies aren't thrilled about it, but really what are they gonna do?


They can charge you $300+ as many have pointed out they will do if I lose a key



ng0 said:


> I wouldn't dare encourage you to go against the wife's wishes, but if you get a smart lock like the Kevo, you can still use a key on it and can even rekey the lock to use your current key! Not sure what your wife's reservations about it are, but you could basically make it seem like nothing changed except it'll have a little light up ring around the outside of it. If the wife still wants to use her physical key, have at it. My wife LOVES our new lock. No more fumbling with keys, just touch the deadbolt with the phone in your pocket and done deal.


I jump on every gadget and tech, but not smart locks. I really don't want the lock to my house to be dependent on my phone, or on software with bugs, or backdoors because they are using some crappy TCP stack that hackers find their way into.
I like a simple combo deadbolt because, first you can still use a key (and those Kwikset ones are easily re-keyed), second I don't need anything but my finger and memory, third I can easily give that code to someone who unexpectedly needs to get in, over a phone call or text, and finally I can easily change that combo when I don't want someone to get in anymore.


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

JWardell said:


> They can charge you $300+ as many have pointed out they will do if I lose a key
> 
> I jump on every gadget and tech, but not smart locks. I really don't want the lock to my house to be dependent on my phone, or on software with bugs, or backdoors because they are using some crappy TCP stack that hackers find their way into.
> I like a simple combo deadbolt because, first you can still use a key (and those Kwikset ones are easily re-keyed), second I don't need anything but my finger and memory, third I can easily give that code to someone who unexpectedly needs to get in, over a phone call or text, and finally I can easily change that combo when I don't want someone to get in anymore.


yea, $300 if you lose a key, but just for ripping apart the key ring, no way.

Honestly, as a software and cyber security nut (going to a computer security convention this weekend) I'd tend to agree with you. The reality though is that if someone wants to get into your house, your little deadbolt isn't going to stop them. The only purpose of a door lock is to keep honest people out. A real thief isn't going to think twice about just throwing a rock through your window. Someone that's savvy enough to hack your deadbolt isn't going to have a challenge picking your locks.

Most of the benefits of combo locks that you mention are significantly better with smart locks. 1) The Kevo is a Kiwkset lock that can be re-keyed and you can still use a real key as a backup. 2) When would I ever leave home without my phone? Don't even need my finger. I could have my phone in my pocket and touch the lock with my elbow and it'd still open!  3) Giving people access and taking it away is as easy as sending them an email! I can actually go a step further and give people access only between certain hours on certain days. It's pretty awesome!


----------



## mkg3 (May 25, 2017)

Since I don't own S or X, what do you use for valet parking key?

Do you hand them one of the cards? Clearly not going to hand them your smartphone.


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

mkg3 said:


> Since I don't own S or X, what do you use for valet parking key?
> 
> Do you hand them one of the cards? Clearly not going to hand them your smartphone.


The S/X still have keyfobs. I can only assume that you would hand over the card to the valet. I'm sure this is just the first of many cars that will eventually go keyless, so valets are going to have to create a new system for cards rather than key rings. I guess some day when it becomes really common place you'll probably be able to send the valet approval to access your car with their phone for a short time.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

mkg3 said:


> Since I don't own S or X, what do you use for valet parking key?
> 
> Do you hand them one of the cards? Clearly not going to hand them your smartphone.


For S/X you hand over the key and put the car in valet mode.

For 3 you'll do the same with the keycard.

EDIT: and for me no valet is ever driving the car.


----------



## Brett (Aug 1, 2017)

garsh said:


> I hate how rental car companies decide to put two sets of keys and fobs on a single key ring for you to carry around.
> Seriously, why do they do this???


They do that so all of the keys stay with the car. Since the cars can be used for one way trips they can end up very far the original location and the rental companies don't want to have to track down the extra keys when they go to re-sell the car after 12K miles.

I agree it's really annoying though.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Gonna change bike lock to combo and get smart locks (looking for one with Bluetooth LE and combo but no keyhole) for the house, garage, and main condo door (association wants to go that way) so I can be keyless.


----------



## Shauncore (Aug 31, 2017)

(First post ever here)

This makes me sad, kinda. I only have two keys (house and my folks house - though I could probably do without that one). I like having my keys which is hooked on my carabiner that I've had for like 10 years. 

I'm not sure how I'm going to carry the FOB (will this be okay to carry in a wallet - if it fits?) and I don't like using my phone because I never have bluetooth on.

IDK, minor thing I suppose overall, but mixed feelings.


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

Shauncore said:


> (First post ever here)
> 
> This makes me sad, kinda. I only have two keys (house and my folks house - though I could probably do without that one). I like having my keys which is hooked on my carabiner that I've had for like 10 years.
> 
> ...


I think you'll get used to it.  Less stuff to carry = good! It seems that the keycard is meant to be carried in your wallet, so yea that should work well. It's credit card sized for a reason. As for bluetooth being off most of the time, well, that'll probably have to change. I used to turn mine off as well for both security reasons and to save battery life, but once I got a keyless entry deadbolt for my house, that changed quick style! Every once in awhile I turn it off to conserve battery, but when I try unlocking my door a few times and it fails, I quickly realize I have to turn it back on.

The other thing people are talking about (and this is purely speculation) is since the keycard is NFC and many smartwatches are starting to come with NFC, potentially you'll be able to wave your smartwatch in front of the panel and it'll unlock. I think it'll be awhile before this kind of functionality becomes available, but I don't see why it can't happen.

Oh and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Shauncore said:


> (First post ever here)
> 
> This makes me sad, kinda. I only have two keys (house and my folks house - though I could probably do without that one). I like having my keys which is hooked on my carabiner that I've had for like 10 years.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the site! No worries about placement for the fob because there isn't one. You have 2 "keys":

Smart Phone
Access Card (credit card size)


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

ng0 said:


> The other thing people are talking about (and this is purely speculation) is since the keycard is NFC and many smartwatches are starting to come with NFC, potentially you'll be able to wave your smartwatch in front of the panel and it'll unlock. I think it'll be awhile before this kind of functionality becomes available, but I don't see why it can't happen.


I don't wear my Apple Watch. I think it's kind of weak (and I'm an Apple fan boy).

That said it would be incredibly rare for me to have the Apple Watch on and not have the phone nearby. The phone opens the door without being removed from your pocket using Bluetooth so I don't see the big gain from a smart watch with NFC. Do you?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I currently have my house key (that I don't remember the last time I used), a mailbox key (for the once a month I clear the box out), car key, work door key and work elevator key. 
I come and go thru the garage, so rarely use the front door, the mailbox key doesn't need to be carried around every day, work door and elevator pretty much do - so stuck with at least those two for sure for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Coming late to the party on this one... intriguing question, @SoFlaModel3 ! 

Thought about it for a while... then realized that, by the time I finally get Midnight S≡R≡NITY, I will not have any use for my office desk key, the only other one I carry along the (rather yuge) Beemer fob today (I always enter the house via the garage, the NA way!) 
My vote was cast!

Retirement does have advantages...


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

I'm stuck with carrying a house key in case the power goes out and I can't open the garage door. That would be the only time I ever use the front door.

*Sigh* I guess I need to get a Power Wall to keep the garage door openers powered up so I can stop carrying a house key


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Shauncore said:


> will this be okay to carry in a wallet - if it fits?)


That's my plan. It should fit just fine. NFC won't zap your credit cards, if that's what you're worried about.


> and I don't like using my phone because I never have bluetooth on.


Why? Probably best to just turn on bluetooth & leave it on when you get your car. It doesn't (or shouldn't) put much drain on the battery.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

garsh said:


> Probably best to just turn on bluetooth & leave it on when you get your car. It doesn't (or shouldn't) put much drain on the battery.


Bluetooth as gotten much better over the years so I can't agree with @garsh more. Just leave it on all day and never turn it off!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Open ended follow up question -- so many of you don't lock the inside door from your garage? That doesn't concern you at all?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Open ended follow up question -- so many of you don't lock the inside door from your garage? That doesn't concern you at all?


I lock it at night when everybody's home. But not if we're gone. We do have an alarm that will go off if someone enters through that door without knowing the code.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

garsh said:


> I lock it at night when everybody's home. But not if we're gone. We do have an alarm that will go off if someone enters through that door without knowing the code.


That door is covered by our alarm as well, but I have it on a matching key to our front door. I just feel strange not locking the door though.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Open ended follow up question -- so many of you don't lock the inside door from your garage? That doesn't concern you at all?


If I'm inside the house, the door is locked, but when I leave I leave it unlocked. I don't have an alarm, but do have cameras around, including the garage so not really worried about it. Besides, it would be easier for someone to break in thru a window then the garage door if they wanted to


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> If I'm inside the house, the door is locked, but when I leave I leave it unlocked. I don't have an alarm, but do have cameras around, including the garage so not really worried about it. Besides, it would be easier for someone to break in thru a window then the garage door if they wanted to


You guys are starting to convince me ...

Probably overkill then -- I have cameras with push notifications to my phone on motion detection, the garage door opener on push notification to my phone on open/close, the inside door locked, and an alarm.

My home is fully insured -- my biggest concern is my dog being alone in the house when we're not home.

The cameras more than anything are probably a huge deterrent though with so many other houses around probably best to not pick the few that have cameras.


----------



## Tony_YYZ (Nov 1, 2016)

I will be able to leave my keys in my bag and only take them out when needed. Right now I use a Key Smart key organizer. Linked to that I have my car key and my work HID fob. 

Getting a new car that does not require a key in the ignition will allow me to not worry about removing my keys from my pocket during my daily activities. My house door is automated and unlocks automatically when I arrive in the geo-fenced area so I never have to use keys there.

I've attached a pick of my current key setup.


----------



## John Slaby (Mar 31, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Bluetooth as gotten much better over the years so I can't agree with @garsh more. Just leave it on all day and never turn it off!


Also, remember that this is Bluetooth LE, a low energy (hence LE) next gen improvement to Bluetooth that also eliminates the pairing issues inherent in the previous gen.


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I don't wear my Apple Watch. I think it's kind of weak (and I'm an Apple fan boy).
> 
> That said it would be incredibly rare for me to have the Apple Watch on and not have the phone nearby. The phone opens the door without being removed from your pocket using Bluetooth so I don't see the big gain from a smart watch with NFC. Do you?


I don't have a smart watch but I was just brainstorming solutions for Shauncore cause he said he doesn't like having bluetooth turned on his phone. Personally I'm perfectly fine using my phone to unlock. It's just potentially a third option for someone that 1) doesn't have their phone, or 2) doesn't want bluetooth turned on


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

garsh said:


> That's my plan. It should fit just fine. NFC won't zap your credit cards, if that's what you're worried about.Why? Probably best to just turn on bluetooth & leave it on when you get your car. It doesn't (or shouldn't) put much drain on the battery.


I've been running around with a pebble for years. (I was sad when fitbit bought them and there will no longer be any new ones) 
The battery life on the watch is pretty amazing. Bluetooth LE and a e-ink screen that is always on and I'm pretty much getting 7 days of usage on a pretty small battery. My phone battery doesn't seem to make much of a difference with it on or off.


----------



## IPv6Freely (Aug 8, 2017)

I carry only my car fob at this point anyway, so yes I'll be completely done with carrying keys!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

ng0 said:


> I don't have a smart watch but I was just brainstorming solutions for Shauncore cause he said he doesn't like having bluetooth turned on his phone. Personally I'm perfectly fine using my phone to unlock. It's just potentially a third option for someone that 1) doesn't have their phone, or 2) doesn't want bluetooth turned on


I'm with you. Now for full effectiveness the smartwatch is probably connected to the phone via Bluetooth anyway though


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I'm with you. Now for full effectiveness the smartwatch is probably connected to the phone via Bluetooth anyway though


Very true, I thought about that, but I guess I could imagine a scenario where someone goes to the beach or for a run, leaves their wallet and phone in the car and wears their smartwatch and they're still able to lock and unlock their car.


----------



## Mark C (Aug 26, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Open ended follow up question -- so many of you don't lock the inside door from your garage? That doesn't concern you at all?


My wife locks it at night so if someone breaks in, we'll be able to hear them. In that case, it would really suck to be them when they get iniside my home.


----------



## IPv6Freely (Aug 8, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Open ended follow up question -- so many of you don't lock the inside door from your garage? That doesn't concern you at all?


I don't. And no, not at all.


----------



## Tony_YYZ (Nov 1, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Open ended follow up question -- so many of you don't lock the inside door from your garage? That doesn't concern you at all?


I do. It's automated so even if I forget, it locks itself at night.


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

I don't bother locking the inside door. I've got a large dog door going through it that I can easily get through, so there isn't much of a point. 

I don't really worry about it since I've got a camera inside the garage over the man door.


----------



## John Slaby (Mar 31, 2017)

We don't. We have a highly sensitive alarm system that notifies us of anyone near the house. His name is Wrigley. (We do lock the door to the garage if we are going out of town)


----------



## IPv6Freely (Aug 8, 2017)

John Slaby said:


> We don't. We have a highly sensitive alarm system that notifies us of anyone near the house. His name is Wrigley. (We do lock the door to the garage if we are going out of town)


We disabled our alarm. :grinning:


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

JWardell said:


> I hate keys! Bulky things, annoying to carry around, and always afraid of losing them! The ever-growing car fobs are the worst. I can't wait to be rid of the largest one!
> 
> I use a combination lock for my house, so that's one I never need to carry. http://amzn.to/2vKn75q
> 
> ...


Thanks again for this post! My P7 came today and it's awesome!


----------



## Gabzqc (Oct 15, 2016)

Living in an apartment in a block of flats ( condo? ) I dont have the option for changing my locks to something smarter, so unfortunately have to carry around many keys for work, plus a laundry key, plus bin key, plus car key, oh and parking garage swipe key too.... 
I want to go keyless, but will only happen on days when im not working... and when I can arrange a smart lock...


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

I stopped carrying keys when I got my S. I keep my fob in my pocket (and not in any of those protectors, they're not needed). I got a phone case with room for 3 credit cards/license:
http://amzn.to/2whIXT8
And now I go without keys or a wallet.


----------



## Sandy (Jun 3, 2017)

Key free in the last 2 weeks. Bought a Bellroy Billfold (40% the size of my old wallet) and carry it, my iPhone and my Ford Fob. Installed a powered keypad Schlage lock garage into house. Keep the mailbox key in the car.


----------



## Justmurr (Aug 13, 2017)

It will be my first time ever without having car keys when leaving the house....It will likely take some getting used to.

How long will I have that - I know I forgot something but I can't remember what feeling?


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

One fob, no other keys. Keypad gets into the garage. No one besides my wife carries a house key. And that's because she carries everything in the world in her purse.

When the 3 arrives, no more fob.


----------



## @gravityrydr (Apr 12, 2016)

I wouldn't mind going this route. biometric NFC ring for all my locks.









https://www.engadget.com/2017/06/27/token-biometric-ring-hands-on/


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

@gravityrydr said:


> I wouldn't mind going this route. biometric NFC ring for all my locks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea, that would be good, but I find it even easier to just have my cell phone on me. I guess this would be a good alternative to the keycard as a backup once wallets become obsolete.


----------

